# Can't keep red plants alive



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm having some real trouble keeping my red plants alive . I have the Iron Supplement and the Flourish and Excel and nothing seems to be doing the trick ...
What am I missing???


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How much light do you have? Most red plants need lots of light.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

It's a 20 gallon tank with a aqua-glo T8 bulb


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Something I did to improve the colour and condition of my red plants was to increase the GH of the water.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd add supplemental lighting. One T8 may not be intense enough.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

As mentioned, your issue is light intensity. 
That T8 fixture is probably only 15 watts, probably just enough to grow java fern.
Contrary to common believe that iron makes red plants red, it is light intensity that is needed 
Increasing intensity brings other requirements such as Carbon & nutrients.
Regards


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I'd go with a double t5ho fixture, or a higher output LED. It's definitely your lighting like everyone else is saying.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone . I will probably switch to LED - does the colour matter?


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I think it definitely does. Don't just buy any cheapest light you can if you go with LED. Get one that's going to give you enough PAR, one that has a good CRI, then worry about price.


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Biltek LED flood lights are really good and cheap. Could get 2 30watt lights. Will cost about $100 for both. Otherwise Fluval Aqualife and Plant 2.0 those are really good lights with full spectrum also. Current Satellite LED Plus Pro lights come with a ramp timer as well. 

I've never tried the Finnex planted lights, but heard they are very good and have seen great growth from those lights. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

On the subject of lighting what would it cost to get an LED fixture to light the 20g mentioned for medium light plants? What stats on the bulbs do you look for?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't think colour matters too much. Anything from 5000-10,000K would work well. It's mostly a matter of taste, but if you want to emulate the sun, the sun is 6500K. If you go with fluorescent lights, go with the cheapest shop lights you can find. But if you go with LEDs, I agree with troutsniffer, don't buy the cheapest you find. Do some research first.

Tom, the cost would depend on the quality of the light. As for what you look for, I guess you'd just look at the colour since that's usually the only relevant info provided. PAR would be nice, but few fixtures provide these numbers. Best is to look at reviews and maybe PAR values from other aquarists.


----------

